
Systemic Risk of Pandemic via Novel Pathogens(Taleb et al.) - reese_john
https://www.academia.edu/41743064/Systemic_Risk_of_Pandemic_via_Novel_Pathogens_-_Coronavirus_A_Note
======
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22154333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22154333)

